# composant rétroéclairage oxydé. Où est-il?



## JayG (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Après un petit séjour dans ma machine à laver, mon iPod Nano 5G 16Go fais un peu la gueule...
Tu m'étonnes John !
Bon. Première chose que j'ai faite (en voyant une belle goutte d'eau sur l'ecran), c'est de le laisser sécher au soleil (radiateur, sèche cheveux, j'avais lu que ca cramait tout..)
Après pas mal de temps à sécher, j'essai de l'allumer... Rien n'y fait...
[ERREUR NUMERO UN : Tester le branchement à l'ORDI à ne pas oublier !]
Comme il ne s'allumait pas, je décide de le démonter (j'ai pas pensé au fait que la batterie était vide... un simple branchement sur l'ordi m'aurait évité bien des enmer***...)
Du coup je le démonte, un peu fastidieux !! surtout la pastille de protection de la camera... meme avec un scalpel, c'est chaud, car bien collé !
2 choses : 
- J'ai malencontreusement coupé le connecteur qui relie la batterie à la touche "hold"
- J'ai brisé mon écran avec mon tournevis en essayant de tout retirer de la coque...

Je regarde ce qui ya dedans, et je sais pas pourquoi, je le branche à mon ordi... Il fonctionnait le con ! (bon, on voyait rien sur l'écran, la moitié des cristaux étant cassés...)

J'achète un ecran sur ebay (neuf)
Et comme la nappe touche Hold/Batterie était cassée (celle-ci fixée à la batterie) je décide de racheter une batterie sur ebay
Total : 20&#8364;

Pour la batterie, completement inutile : elle ne possède pas la nappe qui se lie à la touche hold ! Comment cela se fait ? Plusieurs types de batteries?
Bon... bah yaura plus de touche hold sur mon ipod, faudra faire sans.. (sauf si vous avez une solution )

Pour l'ecran "pas" de problème : il fonctionne. Cependant, plus de rétroéclairage !
Après quelques recherches sur le net, j'ai cru comprendre que cela venait d'un composant oxydé sur la carte mère. (problème similaire sur iphone 3G :http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php?topic=55529.0)

Le problème est que je ne sais pas où est ce composant ! (et c'est tellement petit, que je ne vois pas trop d'oxydation...)

Savez vous où ce trouve le composant qui s'occupe du rétroéclairage? (histoire de lui mettre un petit coup d'alcool à 90 dans la tronche)

Savez-vous où on peut trouver des schémas de ce type pour iPod nano 5G: 
http://ks357941.kimsufi.com/~dids98.../Reparation-retro-eclairage-iphone-3g-3gs.pdf

D'avance merci !


----------

